# Can't create a thread in the buy/sell forum?



## Meldville (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey there--

Popped back in for the first time in a while, and I can't post threads in the buy/sell areas. I've got over 1300 posts, so not sure what the issue is. Can one of the admins help a fella out? Cheers!


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 3, 2014)

I can't post in buy/sell either


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 3, 2014)

^ Not enough time/posts here.

As for Meldville not sure, you should contact a mod.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 3, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^ Not enough time/posts here.
> 
> As for Meldville not sure, you should contact a mod.



In this case I'd also PM the site admin Alex, if it is a technical issue.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Apr 3, 2014)

Xaios said:


> In this case I'd also PM the site admin Alex, if it is a technical issue.


Even better.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 4, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^ Not enough time/posts here.



feb 2013 and 102 post, that meets the requirements


----------



## Fiction (Apr 4, 2014)

Chewy5150 said:


> I can't post in buy/sell either



You should be able to now, I see you made this post 10 minutes after your 100th post, and AFAIK the system takes a while to register that you meet the requirements.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Apr 4, 2014)

It worked for me now. Saw another post about this and it said just to give it a day. Thanks guys!


----------

